# New layout



## ianb26 (Dec 29, 2014)

Hi there,

Newbie here. I'm not sure if I'm in the right forum, so mods feel free to move to the right one. 

Getting back into the hobby. I'm creating a layout of 1800mm x 1200mm (6' x 4') and want to create a section imitating part of the Spiral Tunnels in Canada - having been there last August. What would be the best way to go about this. I have attached a pic of the route of one of the tunnels.

Hoping someone can help me.


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

*mountains and tunnels with portals*

One way to make mountains is to use the "hard shell" scenery technique introduced by
Mr. Lynn Westcott. This article was first introduced in a Model Railroader magazine some time in the mid 70's Check out "tr1's"blog here at model train forums. I briefly explain the process
there.
Also, you'll need to purchase some portals. For the entrances to your tunnels. And, welcome to the Worlds Greatest hobby!
Regard's,tr1


----------



## ianb26 (Dec 29, 2014)

*New Layout*

Thanks tr1,

I'm a bit sorry I didn't salvage my scenery from a previous layout when we moved house 8 years ago, although there wasn't much of it. Ebay is getting a bit of a "workover" at the moment what with sourcing used track and other accessories.

I will look at your recommendation. Do you have a link to it?

Primarily at the moment, I am trying to workout the layout of the track for the spiral without using helix. Like how much area/space I will need in the mountain. It's HO/00 track BTW. Besides I still have to source more track. As I am on a fixed income I have to watch the budget as well as comments from "her who know's best" 

Also I have to consider weight requirements as it will be stored close to the garage ceiling when not in use. As well my 9 year old grandson will be helping me.


----------



## cosmos2002 (Jun 14, 2007)

Iwelcome.
I hAve 2 helix and 2 mountains in my layout. Scenery is all expanded polystyrene. Have a look.


----------

